

Ask YC: what if you can't attend the 3 month program? - throwaway300

Is it possible to be funded by YC even if the founders can't be in SV for 3 months? I know the founders would miss a lot of the value of YC by not being able to attend the program but has it been done and is this even allowed?
======
staunch
It's a FAQ <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

_Can we do it without moving to where you are?

Sorry, no. We tried this once, and by Demo Day that startup was way behind the
rest. What we do, we have to do in person. We would not be doing a startup a
favor by not making them move.

You can leave one founder at home, but the rest, including the CEO, have to
live in the Bay Area during the 3 month funding cycle._

~~~
throwaway300
Thanks for that - not sure how I missed it.

